# Summer 2008 Trip Finallized



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok after spending all weekend deciding on where to go and what to do for our first trip in our OB we have finally decided on destinations.
I have where we are staying in ().

We will be departing home on Sunday June 1st and heading east, Nugget RV Resort St. Regis, MT. (June 1-2)
Then driving to Yellowstone (Madison booked June 3-7)
Then heading south to Grand Tetons (Colter Bay booked June 8-9)
Then heading west to Craters of the Moon- June 10-12(Mountainview RV)
Then headine NW to LaGrande, OR (booked Emigrant Springs State Park June 13th, decided that the extra 120+ miles for one night wasn't worth it.)

And then home, we are planning on being home June 14th.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds like a great trip!









In the LaGrande area, if reservations are still available, I would strongly recommend Wallowa Lake State Park. It's about 70 miles or so off of I-84, but is well worth the detour. Beautiful sceanery, lots to do and a very nice park.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My wife and I want to head out that way. I would love to see the West! Sounds like a great trip! Remember to take and post photos!!

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck to you! Travel safe and take pictures!! Im really excited to get out there in the next year or 2.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Good luck to you! Travel safe and take pictures!! Im really excited to get out there in the next year or 2.


Well, now you'll have to control yourself, won't you DT?









Jasonrebecca,

Have a great trip! WE'll be coming from the other direction a couple weeks after you.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Jasonrebecca,
> 
> Have a great trip! WE'll be coming from the other direction a couple weeks after you.


Hopefully we won't have any problems with snow.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Good luck to you! Travel safe and take pictures!! Im really excited to get out there in the next year or 2.


Well, now you'll have to control yourself, won't you DT?









Jasonrebecca,

Have a great trip! WE'll be coming from the other direction a couple weeks after you.








[/quote]
YES I WILL !! I was hoping the DW would not mind traveling to Yellowstone even though she was 7 months pregnant.... I guess she feels it would be better to wait until next year and stay closer to home this summer. I suppose i agree.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> YES I WILL !! I was hoping the DW would not mind traveling to Yellowstone even though she was 7 months pregnant.... I guess she feels it would be better to wait until next year and stay closer to home this summer. I suppose i agree.


I suppose you don't get a vote!!!









Acutally, having done it with a wife that was 6 mos pregnant, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just need a place to stay around Coeur d'Alene and Craters of the Moon (Arco, ID) and we are all set.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Mountain View RV Park

Looks like the place to stay near Craters of the Moon.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Nugget RV Resort
Booked for our first two nights before heading to Yellowstone.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Decided that the 120+ miles to go to Wallowa for one night wasn't worth it so going to stay at Emigrant Springs State Park instead.


----------

